#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Будду в Москве

## Топпер

Всем привет.

Созревает, нынче у меня камма, побывать 12 -13 октября 2006 года в стольном граде Москве. 
12 видимо буду занят. А 13 вечером можно было бы пересечься с желающими.  :Smilie: 

т.к. практически ничего в Москве не знаю - жду предложений от москвичей.

----------


## Ersh

13 вечером я вроде свободен после 19. 00. Но не уверен, что надолго.

----------


## Топпер

Тогда можно пересечься. 
Я уезжаю в Питер ночью с 13 го на 14 октября.

----------


## fkruk

Жаль, что не удастся встретиться. Меня в Москве не будет в это время. Желаю удачи и надеюсь, что такая карма созреет еще не раз  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

13-го вечером - можно попробовать!

----------


## Топпер

А тыква будет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> А тыква будет?


Обязательно!  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Буду в Мск в понедельник.

----------


## Аньезка

> Буду в Мск в понедельник.


Один день всего?

----------


## Топпер

Тогда полагаюсь на вас.

----------


## Шаман

В пятницу 13-го?
Попробую как вылезти. Не иначе как чай пить в Эрмитаже?

----------


## Топпер

В прошлый раз там пили. Мне понравилось. 
Можно и там.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Всё. Уехал.

----------


## Аньезка

Ойой, мы же о времени не договорились!!! а он уже уехал...
19:00 ?
У кого-нибудь хоть есть номер мобильника Топпера...?

----------


## Ersh

У меня есть

----------


## Банзай

Аня, если все будет нормально, то до 18-19-го.
Обязательно Эрмитаж? Может просто погулять по городу?
Опять-таки Ерш обещался найти русскую чайную или чайхану.

----------


## Alex

Вчера вечером разговаривал с Топпером. Он сейчас вне сети, так что просил всех определиться со временем, после чего где-то в середине дня я ему позвоню и сообщу о стрелке. Наверное, удобнее ближе к вечеру, т.к., во-первых, все работают, а, во-вторых, у Топпера поезд ночью, так что сидеть будем до последнего (как в прошлый раз).
Так что давайте определяться.

----------


## Шаман

В Эрмитаже время надо резервировать, особенно вечером!

----------


## PampKin Head

Особенно в пятницу.

Надо бы на 19.00.

----------


## Ersh

Заказал на 19. 00 на имя Алексей

----------


## Спокойный

Меня тоже посчитайте.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста... *пятница. 13-е.*

----------


## Ersh

Заказал на 5-6 человек

----------


## Neroli

А где же фотоотчет на 5-6 человек?

----------


## Аньезка

Топпер, присоединяюсь к вопросу Нероли! Очень хочеЦо фоток!  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Вы хочите фоток?
Их есть у меня!

----------


## Топпер

На фото: 
1.Спокойный, Ёрш, Пампкин, Шаман. Спиной Алекс.
2.Те же, плюс Аня.
3.Аня, Шаман, Alex

----------


## Топпер

1.На завалинке у Эрмитажа чайной культуры  :Smilie: 
2.Пампкин указывает на то, что чай, действительно, весь выпили.

----------


## Alert

А шо ето Ерш на стулке, типа Учитель что-ли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Да не учитель, а модератор  :Smilie:  Администратор, в смысле.

----------


## Alert

Ну да, как говорил Ильф_И_Петров: "Кому и кобыла невеста..."  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

А еще кто-то говорил: "У кого что болит, тот..."

----------


## Борис

... на форуме постит  :Smilie: 

Перефразируя другого классика (Ершова),

В Дхарма-Центр давно не ходит, 
С Марой, верно, дружбу водит;
Ньигмапинмкий носит ваджр,
И, как будто гуру, важн  :Wink: 

(Это вместо "в Церкву божую не ходит, с сатаною дружбу водит, католицкий держит крест и постами мясо ест")  :Big Grin:   :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> (Это вместо "в Церкву божую не ходит, с сатаною дружбу водит, католицкий держит крест и *постами мясо ест*")


Блииин, минут 5 соображала, как это постами можно есть мясо!  :Big Grin:  
Это знак, что пора отключить комп.  :Smilie:

----------

